# Wasserwerte im Winter



## Teichforum.info (15. Dez. 2004)

Hallo zusammen   

Kann mir mal bitte einer sagen Welche Wasserwerte ich im Winter beobachten muß und wie oft  ?  
Oder ist das nicht nötig ???


Zur Info :
Habe keinen Filter mehr laufen und fütter auch nicht mehr !
Es läuft nur noch der Sauerstoff als Eisfreihalter in ca.40 cm tiefe .


----------



## lars (16. Dez. 2004)

Hallo....

zwei werte sind eigentlich wichtig:

Nitrit (No2) und Amonium (No4)

was auch im blick sein sollte damit du im frühjahr keine bösen algen überraschungen bekommst ist der Nitrat (No3) wert.

ich mache im früh im frühjahr immer ein bis zwei wasserwechsel !!!


gruß lars


----------



## karsten. (16. Dez. 2004)

Hallo
[glow=red:66e28275d8]vorab erstmal : [/glow:66e28275d8]
ich will NIEMANDEN ärgern 
also ganz entspannt ! bitte  8)   

ich bin auch kein "Koi -halter" :twisted: 

Was nützt es im Winter Wasserwerte  zu beobachten 
wenn die biologischen Prozesse gegen Null laufen ?
und 
wie sollte man die Wasserwerte jetzt beeinflussen  ?
Entweder man hat VORHER alles richtig gemacht oder Pech gehabt.

Ich sorge dafür 
*dass kaum Laub im Teich vermodert
*Alle Pflanzen sind entsprechend zuückgeschnitten
*Der Pflanzenfilter läuft alle 45min für 15min.
*eine Luftpumpe sprudelt unter eine Styrporkiste
*die Fische sollten auf den Winter vorbereietet sein
*Eis und Wasserstand werden beobachtet
*es wird überprüft das kein "Wild" ersäuft und ..

das wars !

oder ?

entspannte grüße
karsten.

P.s. auf´s Thermometer schau ich natürlich schon   8)


----------



## Jürgen (16. Dez. 2004)

Hallo Bine,

im Grunde genommen must du jetzt nicht mehr viel überwachen. Wenn Ende Herbst noch alles OK war, dann wird sich daran nun auch nicht mehr viel ändern. Die bekannten Fehler wie z.B. eine meterdicke Laubschicht auf dem Teichboden mal außer acht gelassen.

Aber warum fütterst du nicht mehr? Nehmen die Fische kein Futter mehr an oder ist es, weil du es für richtig hälst?

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Dez. 2004)

Hallo   

@ Lars
 Machst du komplette Wasserwechsel oder nur Teilwasser und wenn ja wie viel ? 1/3 oder 1/2   

@ Karsten 
Dein Beitrag gibt mir zu denken !   
Zur Not wenn der N02 und NO4 Wert nicht stimmen sollte (viel zu hoch sind ) kann ich ja immernoch den Filter wieder in Betrieb nehmen oder ?
Würde ich so machen bevor alle Fische verrecken versuche ich es !  
Ich habe auch noch kein Eis auf meinem Teich ....

@ Jürgen 
Hatte Ende Herbst super Wasserwerte und die von Karsten genannten Wintervorkehrungen sind auch getroffen .... 
Meine Fische fressen nicht mehr . Die Koi haben sich in ihren Winterröhren verkrochen und die Goldfischis sind ganz unten und kommen auch nicht mehr zum fressen .

Danke für Eure Hilfe   
Werde dann mal gespannt auf Frühjahr warten .


----------



## lars (16. Dez. 2004)

Hi...

wasserwechsel mache ich zu ca. 1/2 !!! 

wenn der winter einmal gekommen ist kannst du keinen filter mehr einfahren. die bakterien die eine effiziente filterung ausmachen arbeiten erst ab einer temperatur jenseits der 11 grad.....
also das würde also nix mehr bringen!

karsten hat schon recht wenn er sagt das die werte sich zwischen herbst und winter nicht grosartig ändern werden bzw. können.

die wasserwerte können sich dann aber ab märz drastich ändern. und zwar dann wenn die ersten wärmeren tage kommen. 
deswegen mache ich auch im frühjahr ein oder zwei wasserwechsel.... 

gruß lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Dez. 2004)

Hi Lars   

Danke für die Info !!
Ich hätte es versucht wenn die Werte zu hoch wären   

Wie oft machst du denn die NO2 und NO4 Tests im Winter ?
Reicht das ein bis zweimal im Monat ?


----------



## lars (17. Dez. 2004)

Hi...

den test mache ich einmal im ganzen winter. meist im januar !!
den letzten test habe ich anfang november gemacht
wo ich den teich für den winter vorbereitet habe.

gruß lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Dez. 2004)

Hi Lars

dann ist ja alles in Ordnung .   
Dann kann ich ja im Januar meinen nächsten Test machen und mich bis dahin entpannen .  

Bis dann mal und Danke


----------

